# Klonopin + Wellbutrin = success



## Redefine

Well at least for me anyway. The klonopin takes away the anxiety and the wellbutrin gives me the energy to be social. Its a match made in heaven for me. The most effective anti-social anxiety cok-tail I've ever tried. If I take them alone, the klonopin makes me too apathetic, while the wellbutrin is too stimulating. Together, they have a perfect synergy. I've also never felt more focused then I do now. I guess you guys should give it a try.


----------



## wildcats07

what are your doses?


----------



## Noca

ive been on both. Wellbutrin did nothing for me except lower my appetite.


----------



## Zarklus

sddf


----------



## JaneEyre

I haven't noticed anything from wellbutrin. I take 150 mg. What is your dose?


----------



## Redefine

1.5 mg klonopin, 300 mg wellbutrin.


----------



## lost_in_space

I tried Wellbutrin but it made my anxiety MUCH worse.


----------



## Anatomica

I just began taking Wellbutrin at 300 mg for depression, how soon did you feel its effects I'm curious. for me it's only been the second day but I feel some side effects like a tightening feeling in my head causing a bit of a headache. From what I've read it seems to be effective for depression so I'm keeping my hopes up.


----------



## JAD3

I would have to agree on how great the combination is... Have been taking the both together for 4 years now, used to just be wellbutrin. Yet, be careful about drinking alcohol bc I developed a drinking problem and didn't realize how dependent I became on Klonopin. Everything was all great for about 3 months, until I started crashing... I didn't realize how much the Klonopin was helping my hangovers (I never took more than my prescribed dose though)... takes the edge off in the morning after a heavy drinking night. Problem was my meds were regulated... drinking isn't. Developing a tolarance can be scary and really screw with your meds. I am not totally against drinking and realize that alot of my dependence was personal but just warning that alcohol seems like the perfect dessert to go with the klonopin/wellbutrin meal.


----------



## Medline

When you are on Wellbutrin + long-term Klonopin then drinking heavy is really dangerous, because of the increased risk of seizures. Also when you take Klonopin daily for a long time and are on Wellbutrin, never ever forget to take the Klonopin, because the benzo withdrawal is much harder / dangerous while on Wellbutrin.


----------



## vettech06

I'm trying this as well. Welbrutrin is supposed to have less sexual side effects and not have any weight gain as other antidepressants do. I know Klonopin isnt safe for pregnancy but Welbrutrin is so that's a plus. I used to be on Paxil and thats a big no-no for pregnancy. So I'll give it a try. If it doesnt work at least I tried.


----------



## Klonii

Vette, how's it going so far?


----------



## n2fishin69

I am on the same. I actually went out for supper on Friday night, which is a HUGE step. I took a Klonopin before going out and I drank a beer with my meal. Big mistake! I crashed out within 20 minutes of coming home.


----------



## KayBee01

Medline said:


> When you are on Wellbutrin + long-term Klonopin then drinking heavy is really dangerous, because of the increased risk of seizures. Also when you take Klonopin daily for a long time and are on Wellbutrin, never ever forget to take the Klonopin, because the benzo withdrawal is much harder / dangerous while on Wellbutrin.


Would this be the same for lorazepam?


----------



## Canadian4Life

Medline said:


> When you are on Wellbutrin + long-term Klonopin then drinking heavy is really dangerous, because of the increased risk of seizures. Also when you take Klonopin daily for a long time and are on Wellbutrin, never ever forget to take the Klonopin, because the benzo withdrawal is much harder / dangerous while on Wellbutrin.


Definetly agree with you on all of this!


----------



## Noca

KayBee01 said:


> Would this be the same for lorazepam?


yes


----------



## Canadian4Life

KayBee01 said:


> Would this be the same for lorazepam?


Yes most definetly..if not worse because klonopin has a long half-life and lorazepam doesn't so you get alot more rebounds with lorazepam but if taken right than their of similar caution but lorazepam for me caused withdrawals even when I took them right.


----------



## KayBee01

Canadian4Life said:


> Yes most definetly..if not worse because klonopin has a long half-life and lorazepam doesn't so you get alot more rebounds with lorazepam but if taken right than their of similar caution but lorazepam for me caused withdrawals even when I took them right.


I take lorazepam 1mg nightly and usually 1/4-1/2mg in the morning. I definitely feel it when its starting to wear off. Thats why I've been considering clonazepam because it lasts much longer, right? Also, my pdoc wants me to take it every day because my anxiety is always high and I haven't been able to find an SSRI or anything else that works as well for anxiety. I also have physical anxiety (body tension, startle very easily, etc.).


----------



## KayBee01

Redefine said:


> Well at least for me anyway. The klonopin takes away the anxiety and the wellbutrin gives me the energy to be social. Its a match made in heaven for me. The most effective anti-social anxiety cok-tail I've ever tried. If I take them alone, the klonopin makes me too apathetic, while the wellbutrin is too stimulating. Together, they have a perfect synergy. I've also never felt more focused then I do now. I guess you guys should give it a try.


Are still taking this combination of wellbutrin and klonopin? If so, what dosages are you taking?


----------



## jim_morrison

KayBee01 said:


> Thats why I've been considering clonazepam because it lasts much longer, right?


Yes, that's correct. :yes


----------



## jon susce

Redefine said:


> 1.5 mg klonopin, 300 mg wellbutrin.


when do you take the 1.5 mg klonopin and 300mg of welbrutrin and is it still working for you


----------



## jon susce

if anyone is mixing welbrutrin and klonopin and is it helping and if so what is your dosage and when do you take them


----------



## foxy

*space man*

upper,s an downer,s sounds like rock star wrekky meds. welbrutrin the upper anfet, an a benzo downer.


----------



## Medline

If I was a rockstar I wouldn't mess with Wellbutrin.


----------



## foxy

Medline said:


> If I was a rockstar I wouldn't mess with Wellbutrin.


 why not its an upper, so they probably do. wellbutrin is banned in england , thats where i live . never past are medical test,s deemed unsafe


----------



## Medline

It's not one of those fun uppers like the real deal (amphetamine...).


----------



## foxy

Medline said:


> It's not one of those fun uppers like the real deal (amphetamine...).


 o yes there are ways to make it. In england our kids use ativan at clubs as you can drink all night an not fall over , spaced but cool, All the smack heads use valium with heroin for a cool ride. even benalin is sold 1 bottle at a time for the same reason , so if its an anfet it can be used


----------



## Medline

Sure... some people crush the pills, snort them and get kind of high or a seizure... sounds fun. :no


----------



## foxy

Medline said:


> Sure... some people crush the pills, snort them and get kind of high or a seizure... sounds fun. :no


:yes:yes:yes your right ocourse thats why wellbutrin never past in england SEISURES. We have zyban but thats given to stop people smokeing, they would never think of giveing a little to a depressive to lift there mood,man we are the stone age


----------



## magnumsr

wellbutrin shot my sex drive through the roof from a previously low drive to getting random boners like I'm 15 again. It's amazing, albeit sometimes awkward. The only real times I have a lot of anxiety are with work, and 0.5-1-sometimes 1.5 mg clonazepam in the morning plus 0.5 to help sleep prn are what I use, but I've been off the benzo for a week and feeling pretty good....thought I'd have more of a withdrawal, but if I use it inconsistently and take breaks I seems to keep my body from developing a dependence, which is obviously ideal. 

At first, alcohol+WB had a heavy effect, but after several weeks of WB, alcohol seems to have the same if not less effect than it did before I started. No headaches or nausea on WB  though DRY EYES!!!


----------



## Arisa1536

vettech06 said:


> I'm trying this as well. Welbrutrin is supposed to have less sexual side effects and not have any weight gain as other antidepressants do. I know Klonopin isnt safe for pregnancy but Welbrutrin is so that's a plus. I used to be on Paxil and thats a big no-no for pregnancy. So I'll give it a try. If it doesnt work at least I tried.


Yeah i read that too. Paxil and any benzo are bad but wellbutrin seems to be okay as does effexor which is odd.

So is the klonopin + wellbutrin still working?


----------



## broflovski

Wellbutrin + diazepam is a good combo too. Unfortunately I have no permanent benzo connection.


----------



## hanzsolo

*So far so good......*

I'm liking the wellbutrin @ 150mg combined with klonopin, I usually add in stimulants also 4-5 days per week, and a sleeping med 

I like the Wellbutrin because it gives me a baseline to work with and I believe helps the downer and rebound from the stimulants. It also constipates me (which is good for my ulcerative colitis and allows me to take high dose magnesium), gives me some energy, doesn't have the numbing effect some other a/d do (like anhedonia), and may help depression (but I am not depressed).

Some things I don't like about Wellbutrin are the VERY vivid dreams, and possibly some short term memory loss since it's an antagonist at the nicotonic acetylcholine receptors and has an anti-cholinergic effect... I am not sure if it suppresses my appetite since I am on heavier stimulants (that do), and it has not increased my sex drive. Of course since I mix a few things together I cannot get an exact "read" here on Wellbutrin alone, but this has been my experience...

I also take 300-400mg of magnesium glycinate every night (mild NMDA antagonist to help with stimulant tolerance issues), multi vitamin, B vitamin complex, fish oil, CoQ10, anti-oxidants, l-tyrosine on days off stims, etc.... I am looking at memantine

But hey, it works (for me)..

I have minimal anxiety when everything is timed just right, no ADD issues, no social anxiety, and sleep like a baby... Sure it's not perfect but that was my issue in the past, always trying to get to 100%, for everything to be perfect. And that's just not realistic IMO...

Now I am satisfied at 80% (my daily morning/afternoon/evening logs reflect this average over the last 28 days).... And yes, 28 days of consistent relief is a long time for me, I've tried everything and always had issues in the past until now...

So far so good :clap

I am exploring memantine since it seems very effective for tolerance and many other things, but am not sure yet since things are stable now.

Of course life circumstances get in the way (on or off meds) and I am learning to deal with them through mindfulness meditation, CBT, hitting the gym 3-4x per week, and just trying to be content and grateful for what I have.. Meds alone won 't do it for me, I need to work on myself as well, took me many years to realize this...

Anyways sorry for rambling here, to answer your question yes I like wellbutrin and klonopin...

And thanks to all the members here that gave me feedback, shared their experiences and guidance along the way...


----------



## Barbapapa

I'm currently on:

200mg Zoloft
300mg Wellbutrin
0,5mg Klonopin
2g magnesium citrate (300mg elemental)
13g fish oil (3.9g EPA+DHA)
5000iu vitamin D3
400mg folic acid
1g vitamin C


Overall i'm feeling great but still feeling a bit anxious. Should i increase my Klonopin dose?


----------



## JohnG

Ye wellbutrin worked fine also for me 

Someone noticed memory problems when on it ?


----------



## Arisa1536

Barbapapa said:


> I'm currently on:
> 
> 200mg Zoloft
> 300mg Wellbutrin
> 0,5mg Klonopin
> 2g magnesium citrate (300mg elemental)
> 13g fish oil (3.9g EPA+DHA)
> 5000iu vitamin D3
> 400mg folic acid
> 1g vitamin C
> 
> Overall i'm feeling great but still feeling a bit anxious. Should i increase my Klonopin dose?


Try 0.5mg twice a day and see if that helps


----------



## Barbapapa

Arisa1536 said:


> Try 0.5mg twice a day and see if that helps


Thank you for replying!  That was my first thought too but i'm a little hesitant because of all the "scary" benzo dependance/tolerance/withdrawal stories 

Alternatively, i was also thinking about increasing my magnesium dose to 300mg twice a day first. Any opinon on that? :blank


----------



## hanzsolo

JohnG said:


> Ye wellbutrin worked fine also for me
> 
> Someone noticed memory problems when on it ?


Hey john,

Ya some slight memory issues on it, but nothing too serious. And since I'm on so many other things also, it's difficult to say 100% its the wellbutrin. Story of my life


----------



## hanzsolo

Barbapapa said:


> Thank you for replying!  That was my first thought too but i'm a little hesitant because of all the "scary" benzo dependance/tolerance/withdrawal stories
> 
> Alternatively, i was also thinking about increasing my magnesium dose to 300mg twice a day first. Any opinon on that? :blank


I mainly use magnesium for stimulant tolerance but find it has a slightly relaxing feeling also. Don't think it compares in any way to klonopin though imo...

There are lots of other "natural" options to try if you're concerned with klon addiction /tolerance..

And I agree with arisa, you can increase to 0.5mg x2 (provided your doc gives the ok),

I rotate the klonopin with something else every couple of weeks (like lyrica for example).. Apparently although they are cross tolerant, they affect GABA via totally different mechanisms and therefore will not cause any tolerance or addiction issues.

Best of luck !!


----------



## hanzsolo

lakeshow87 said:


> someone please answer....
> 
> how is klonopin in terms of sexual side effects? i used to take zoloft, worked great, but completely killed my sex drive (causing impotence).


Hard to say since I take so many other things, but in my experience, I had no sexual side effects (now or ever) from klonopin. I also had issues on SSRI and SNRI btw...

And once upon a time in a land far far away, I used to only take klonopin lol


----------



## Barbapapa

lakeshow87 said:


> FOR THOSE OF YOU TAKING KLONOPIN
> 
> how are the sexual side effects for klonopin???


i don't feel any difference :no


----------



## coolbeans87

awesome, thanks for the reply.

another question....for those who've tried both, klonopin or xanax?

i'm taking 150mg of generic wellbutrin daily, today before work i popped 1mg of xanax and i felt great, wasn't anxious and was socializing like a "normal" person, lasted which seems like the whole five hours....what can i expect from klonopin?


----------



## jinks57

This is really interesting. Thanks for posting all.

I was originally at 450mg a day of Wellbutrin XL(WXL) but was finding the anxiety too much. I disliked the idea that I'd then start taking Klonopin(Klo) to alleviate a side-effect so instead chose to gradually scale down to 150. I find this helps a lot. 

I have Essential Tremor which for me means that my hands will shake most of the time involuntarily; watching me shuffle cards is like getting the kid in elementary school who stutters to sing the Pledge of Allegiance!  Anyway, the Klo has helped SUBSTANTIALLY in alleviating those symptoms when previously they'd also be exacerbated by Stimulants and the WXL, both which I took today. 

Most of all, though what is beginning to occur to me is how the 'anxiety'/what I thought was brain fog I was getting at higher doses may have just been the absence of Klo. Without Klo I find that I'm just 'stuck'; I won't want to focus on anything or do anything. I feel really overwhelmed. An 'impending sense of doom' as I once read; it made the depressive symptoms I was experiencing significantly worse. In fact, until I tried Klo this morning as aforesaid (.5 generic), I was considering dropping the WXL despite the help it had been providing me.

However, does anyone else find that they are a bit different in social situations when it comes to taking just WXL? I found I wasn't as quick-to-the-wit when I was on 300 a few weeks ago. And more shy. But maybe that's anxiety related?

Lastly, do you know/have experienced any serious focus disruptions with Klo? I have ADD so this is an acute concern of mine, if not paramount.


----------



## foxy

i have taken between 4 an 12 mg a day of lorazapan for 20 years, how does that effect me .I AM AS MAD AS A FROG :yes


----------

